# Marriott Crystal Shores at Marco Island Pictures



## Andmilair (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry I’m so late with this post – I was on Marco Island in July and took these photos of Marriott Crystal Shores at Marco Island.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Andmilair (Oct 2, 2008)

*Additional Pics of Marriott Crystal Shores at Marco Island*


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks..... looks very nice/up scale.


----------



## gores95 (Oct 2, 2008)

Very nice.  Looking at the last pic, the model.  What side is the Gulf on?  I see a road next to the pool...would have assumed that was where the Gulf should be??


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2008)

*Awful interior design*

Thank you for the pictures.  They are very revealing.  I think the interior design is awful.  It's a huge departure for Marriott.  Tastes obviously vary, and Marriott may do well with this new look, but I don't like it.  Give me traditional decor like that of Grande Ocean, Manor Club, or Newport Coast Villas any day.

Steve


----------



## Swice (Oct 3, 2008)

*At those prices...*

I expected more crystal and marble and gold at those prices!


----------



## beachdiva (Oct 3, 2008)

Tastes definitely vary.  I prefer the modern look.  I would have liked to see beach pictures, too.


----------



## CMF (Oct 3, 2008)

I expected a lot more glitz too.  Most of the Marriott's I've stayed at are just as nice if not nicer. Thanks for the pictures.


Charles


----------



## mas (Oct 3, 2008)

Steve said:


> I think the interior design is awful.  It's a huge departure for Marriott...Give me traditional decor like that of Grande Ocean, Manor Club, or Newport Coast Villas any day.
> 
> Steve



I tend to agree.  The dark cabinetry and granite is kind of depressing for me.  Funny the dark cherry color of Ko Olina looked rich and classy, but this, at least as far as the pictures show, misses the boat IMHO.

Anyway, thanks for the pix Andmilair.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Oct 4, 2008)

*nice fotos*

Thanks for the pics. 

I'm definitely not a fashion or a design maven ( wife is always hollering at how I dress ), so I too initially look at some of the dark tones and scratch my head. But speaking from our own experience at the Oceana Palms preview center, you'd be surprised at how a combination of colors and dark and light tones can create a sense of space in these places. I know that Marriott thinks long and hard on these things. I notice that Marcos has lighter floors and I suspect that live and in person, the space probably looks and feels pretty good. How high are the ceilings? It's kind of hard to gage the space. Maybe Andmiliar can describe how the space feels and functions. 

Barry


----------



## KCI (Oct 4, 2008)

gores95 said:


> Very nice.  Looking at the last pic, the model.  What side is the Gulf on?  I see a road next to the pool...would have assumed that was where the Gulf should be??


The building on the left side of the picture is facing the gulf. That building use to be part of the Radisson hotel. Marriott had to leave that building basically as is because if they had knocked it down with the rest of the buildings, they would have had to move the whole complex back away from the beach by a bunch. Does anyone know what the gulf front units are going for? Whatever it is, it's way too much for our taste. We own gulf front in Sept at the Surf Club of Marco Island (which is a Hilton timeshare three buildings north of this Marriott) and we paid all of $5000 for it. The road next to the pool is used for parking. The main road would be behind the buildings at the top of the photo. 
KCI's Wingman


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 5, 2008)

KCI 
There was a thread about prices last year. I may have a price sheet but from memory some units were 70-120k range.

We were at CC Marco when they were tearing down the Radisson last May. You share the same view and beach for a lot less.

Thanks for the photos. Unit looks very nice but the living room chairs look quite uncomfortable.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have to say I'm in the camp that's unimpressed with the interior design. Somehow it's just not as nice as the original broucher had it pictured. I'm not sure what it is but I just very fond of the colors or the design. Maybe it's along the lines of when Ford first came out with the Tarrus. I thought it was the ugliest car ever made. Over the years it's been their best seller. Go figure.


----------



## kamumma1 (Oct 13, 2008)

We just spent a week at Marriott's Marco Island Beach Club.  Every time you got towels, they hit you up for a TS tour.  We did go.  I personally liked the decor.  The living room has 4 floor to ceiling sliding glass doors so you can open up the entire living room area to the outdoor patio.  It's very cool.  The beach here is phenomenal!  About 100 yards deep.  White powdery sand.  And the water is warm.  If I didn't own 2 weeks already, I'd consider buying a silver week.  

Recent prices -
2 BR ocean front
  platinum - $84,000
  gold - $63,000
  silver - $27,500

It is the most expensive Marriott timeshare.


----------



## Whirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. I really like the decor. I get so tired of the same look-- traditional, safe , boring --from place to place and its a welcome departure. My tastes have also migrated towards modern as I age, so its fits my current design perspective. 

Just personal preference of course. I wouldnt necessarily make those same choices for my home, buy I honestly appreciate the effort to make my vacation stay feel unique and updated!

Cheryl


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the modern look and the colors are quite vivid but you are on vacation!  The buildings have a very modern sleek look to them too so you wouldn't expect traditional or old fashioned furnishings inside these condos. JMHO.


----------



## burg1121 (Oct 14, 2008)

*yuk*

Someone at Marriott needs to watch Design on a Dime. Or maybe they did.


----------



## Transit (Oct 14, 2008)

Very much a Westin look.


----------



## Pit (Oct 15, 2008)

Transit said:


> Very much a Westin look.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## jackie (Oct 15, 2008)

How soon will Marriott Crystal Marco Island be ready for  exchanges?


----------



## kamumma1 (Oct 15, 2008)

jackieweidle said:


> How soon will Marriott Crystal Marco Island be ready for  exchanges?



1/2 of the units here are fixed weeks.  The other 1/2 are floating.  It won't fully be opened until 2013.  The sales guy told us it would be several years after opening as most of the owners would want to stay in their new units.


----------



## mj2vacation (Oct 15, 2008)

what they smoking in Bethesda to think that this was a good idea?  

They are attempting to charge way too much.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 15, 2008)

mj2vacation said:


> what they smoking in Bethesda to think that this was a good idea?
> 
> They are attempting to charge way too much.



When they introduced this resort. The timeshare industry was on top of the world. The land the resort sits on is probably worth 25-50% less than what they paid for it but they need to recoup their costs. Also I think Oceana Palms is hurting sales at Marco Island. You can buy a week at Oceana Palms for far less than Marco and the sales staff at Ocean Pointe use the price of Marco as a selling point for Oceana Palms.


----------

